# Winchester .22 ammo recall notice, January 26, 2014



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

From this link (photo of ammo at link, too):
http://www.winchester.com/library/news/Pages/s22lrt-recall.aspx

PRODUCT WARNING AND RECALL NOTICE

WINCHESTER® 22 Long Rifle RIMFIRE AMMUNITION

PRODUCT RECALL OF WINCHESTER 22 LONG RIFLE RIMFIRE AMMUNITION 
1/28/2014

Olin Corporation, through its Winchester Division, is recalling two (2) lots of M*22™ 22 Long Rifle 40 Grain Black Copper Plated Round Nose rimfire ammunition.
Symbol Number: S22LRT
Lot Numbers: GD42L and GD52L

Winchester has determined the above lots of 22 Long Rifle rimfire ammunition may contain double powder charges. Ammunition with double powder charges may subject the shooter or bystanders to a risk of serious personal injury and/or death, or cause firearm damage, rendering the firearm inoperable.

*DO NOT USE WINCHESTER® M*22™ 22 Long Rifle RIMFIRE AMMUNITION WITH LOT NUMBERS GD42L or GD52L.* The ammunition Lot Number is imprinted (stamped without ink) on the left tuck flap of the 500-round carton as indicated here. The 1000-round intermediate carton does not have a Lot Number.

To determine if your ammunition is subject to this notice, review the Symbol Number and Lot Number. If it is Symbol Number S22LRT with a Lot Number containing GD42L or GD52L* immediately discontinue use* and contact Winchester toll-free at 866-423-5224 or visit http://www.winchester.com/Product-Service/Pages/Contact-Us.aspx for free UPS pick-up of the recalled ammunition.

This notice applies only to Symbol Number S22LRT with Lot Numbers GD42L and GD52L. Other Symbol Numbers or Lot Numbers are not subject to this recall.

If you have any questions concerning this 22 Long Rifle rimfire ammunition recall please call toll-free 866-423-5224, write to Winchester (600 Powder Mill Road, East Alton, IL 62024 Attn: S22LRT Recall), or contact Winchester Customer Support online.

We apologize for this inconvenience.
WINCHESTER

January 26, 2014


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to UnStick this thread now, as Winchester has taken down the page we linked to.


----------

